# The Liqua Qube



## Stosta (11/10/16)

*The Liqua Qube*






The Qube is an all-in-one device that has been released by Liqua. As you can see, it is certainly something a little different from what we are used to design-wise. The Qube is a Limited Edition device as far as I can tell. The goal of it is to introduce people into the world of sub-ohm vaping without making it too difficult, and they have tried to achieve this through a variety of design choices. 

The second I took it out the box, I realized that it is a solid device. It has a great build quality, a good solid weight in my hand, and a beautiful brushed matte finish (according to the box it is Anodized). The tilted base results in a slanted resting position, the positioning of the OLED screen on the top, and the “Q” on the fire button certainly get me a lot of questions on it when I have it out with me. It is a pretty heavy vape, but it's something I like in a vape because I associate it with a quality build (justified or unjustified).








A well packaged product, surrounded by high density foam. Inside you get your device, a charging cable, a spare 0.5ohm coil, and a spare pyrex tank. The tank can hold a whopping 10mls of liquid, so you don’t have to worry about refilling your tank every 5 minutes, this will last you quite a while. The device has a range from 20W to 50W to power the supplied 0.5ohm coils. The battery has a 3000mah capacity, and seems to last a lot longer than the 3000mah batteries I use, and that’s at 50W!





The airflow is quite restricted. In saying that, when it is fully open, I can get a decent lung hit out of it, and I can get it close to closed, which in turn provides a beautiful mouth-to-lung vape. I found my preferential setting was smack bang in the middle, it allowed me to squeak in a lung hit, but with some pretty solid flavour. The mechanism for controlling the airflow is in line with the rest of the build of the device, it’s perfectly smooth, and the control piece sticks out enough to easily get hold of, but not so much that it catches awkwardly on things.






On the side of the Qube you have your fire button that is marked with the “Q”, an accented with a blue LED that glows when you fire it. It also has your buttons for changing your wattage, that is changed in 1W increments. This is a bit of a relief for me, as I don’t think I’ve ever felt the need to change the power on my device by another 0.1W! The only thing is lacks here is that it doesn’t speed up if I hold the buttons down, but I think that may be intentional to keep it user-friendly. The buttons are a bit clicky for my liking, but I think this is also to assist people new to vaping, it can be a bit nerve racking when you start, and the click of pushing a button can be re-assuring that you are doing something!






The OLED screen is clear, and as informative as you need it to be. When you power it up, it gives you a little loading bar for about two seconds which put a smile on my face for some reason. I got a really good laugh when I turned it off and it said, “I’ll be back!”. In use it tells you what your battery power is, what Watts you’re on, and the resistance of your coil. It also says “HP Mode”, but as far as I can tell that is the only mode, so it’s a little redundant.

The driptip came off right away and got replaced by a Hands Customs one. So while I can’t wait for a manufacturer to catch on and employ the man to make all the DTs for their tanks, it was a big relief for me that I could at least use my own tips!







I did have a couple of gripes with the device though. Firstly, because of the position of the fire button, and the airflow, it can be quite difficult to get a comfortable grip that allows you to fire the device, and not block the airflow at the same time. I ended up finding the right grip, but strangely it meant me firing the device with the bottom of my thumb. The charging port is placed on the bottom of the device, so it must be left sideways to charge. Not a big deal as I don’t think anything is going to scratch this thing, but I have a strange aversion to lying my mods on their side. 

Lastly, firing the 0.5ohm coil at 50 watts was the only vape I found acceptable, and I vape a Subtank Mini at 25W all day. I think this is an aspect common with all these device that have the coil at the bottom of a big tank. I feel that a lot of flavour is lost by having the coil so far away from my mouth.

*The Verdict*

The Qube has it’s flaws, and I won’t be rushing out to buy one to keep on my shelf. It is currently listed at R1595, and for that price I would probably rather get myself something else. HOWEVER, this device isn’t aimed at people like me, it’s aimed for people just entering the sub-ohm market, and with that in mind I actually think it’s a really good device! No need to worry about buying batteries and the danger that comes with them, no need to worry about coil building, or what wattage I can safely use, I can just put it all together and vape. It comes with a decent explanation of how to use, clean, and care for your device, and what to watch out for, and it’s all written in proper Queen’s English.

I have been trying to get my hippy sister off the stinkies for a long time, but every time I think of sending her a sub-ohm device, I consider that I can’t properly explain how to set it up and how to use it safely, so she is stuck receiving a bunch of pen-style devices that don’t give her what she needs. The Qube would be the perfect thing to send to someone like her, because it gives a decent performance with minimal learning required, it enters in to the vaping learning-curve at a really effective point. And in saying that, she isn't going to get anymore of my devices, she's like a vape-device graveyard.

So on a final note, I think Liqua have actually done a really good job on this device. There is room for improvement (there always is on vape devices), but for their first release I think it’s a bloody good job!

You can find you Qube here….

http://www.vapersa.co.za/product/qube-2/ or PM @Natalie for more info.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (11/10/16)

Great write-up and very informative @Stosta - 
Thanks for the efforts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (11/10/16)

Stosta said:


> *The Liqua Qube*
> 
> 
> View attachment 71174
> ...



AWESOME STUFF @Stosta, I always look forward to your reviews. Always extremely clear, precise and informative. Keep up the great wprk buddy you doing an amazing job.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (11/10/16)

Thanks guys, I actually enjoy the whole process of sitting down and writing it out. It helps to objectively look at something when you do it, and I often realise things in this process that I hadn't even considered before.

That... And trying new goodies is always just damn fun!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/10/16)

Stosta said:


> *The Liqua Qube*



Thanks so much for taking the test drive and review for me @Stosta! Awesome job! I'm sure @Natalie will appreciate it!

I love your reviews... honest and complete!

PS Feel free to pass it onto your hippy sister!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (11/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks so much for taking the test drive and review for me @Stosta! Awesome job! I'm sure @Natalie will appreciate it!
> 
> I love your reviews... honest and complete!
> 
> PS Feel free to pass it onto your hippy sister!


Not a sweat Rob, always a load of fun!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (11/10/16)

Excellent review @Stosta, articulate, to the point, and well written. Good job there mate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (12/10/16)

Just one further thing that needs to be added to the above info. On the supplied info card, it mentions that you have to keep an eye on the device when using other charging cables. I questioned the supplier about over-charging, as I know it was a deal-breaker for my best friend when it comes to vaping (he has hectic ADD and doesn't want to watch a device charge). The device does indeed stop charging when full, so you can plug it in and leave it, they just put the warning in for other cables that might be crappy or charge at a different rate.

Another winning point for the Qube!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Natalie (12/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks so much for taking the test drive and review for me @Stosta! Awesome job! I'm sure @Natalie will appreciate it!
> 
> I love your reviews... honest and complete!
> 
> PS Feel free to pass it onto your hippy sister!


Thank you so much @Stotsa I loved the review and so indebted - appreciation beyond measure.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nico_gti (12/10/16)

Great review @Stosta

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

